# LASIK eye surgery



## CantAffordMAC (Nov 16, 2007)

has anyone had this done? I saw a post that Shimmer made, saying that she had it done, and if you guys could tell me all about it, that'd be great! Things like cost, pain, healing, any other important information about the procedure. Thanks


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 16, 2007)

cost: approx. 4K
pain: None. At all. 
recovery: the day of, you wind up sleeping all day, which is the best thing for healing.

I went from legally blind to 20/15 in a day.


edit: Like MACtastic, I get touchups for life, as long as I have my eyes checked regularly, and I also had the custom intraLASIK with wavemapping going on, due to astigmatism.


----------



## M.A.C.tastic (Nov 16, 2007)

agree with shimmer-

I had it done in March

Paid- around 4500 but I got the waveline technology thingy since I had asigmatism (sp????) and really bad vision, plus, I get free touchups for life.

Pain- Usually none, I did have a bit of discomfort when I got home (mostly felt like I stared at the sun too long and A LOT of tearing).  But you sleep all day anyway and I'd rather have a day of a little pain for a lifetime of sight.

Recovery-  None really, just a few follow up appts, put drops in your eyes 2 times daily for about 2 weeks.  

BEST thing I have EVER done.  I went from a perscription of -6.00  which is bad to 20/20

Good luck, highly recommened!


----------



## Hilly (Nov 16, 2007)

i've been wondering about this too! Sounds great...maybe after my wedding


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Nov 16, 2007)

did you guys go on like a payment plan? I didn't think it was that expensive but it still isn't that bad, because they're always advertising about the payment plans that are available.


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 16, 2007)

I paid cash. You get a discount.


----------



## ms_bloom (Nov 16, 2007)

Ooh, I'm interested in this as well. My prescription is -6.25 with very slight astigmatism.

What's been your experience with side effects such as blurry night vision? Plus, was your correction enough so that you don't have to wear additional correction? I have read that you may need a weak prescription afterwards anyway, and that you won't be able to wear contacts. My eyes are so bad that glasses make my eyes look tiny and I'm vain. I'd have to wear glasses for four weeks before the surgery which is also a factor for me.

I do have a reference to a surgeon interstate who is apparently fabulous and ethical too - he charges less for LASIK since he made enough to pay off his machine as he sees it as an essential service to provide. I would have to ask about the waveline technology and lifelong touchups though.


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ms_bloom* 

 
_Ooh, I'm interested in this as well. My prescription is -6.25 with very slight astigmatism._

 
 My strong eye was weaker than that, and with astimatism! 

 Quote:

  What's been your experience with side effects such as blurry night vision? Plus, was your correction enough so that you don't have to wear additional correction? I have read that you may need a weak prescription afterwards anyway, and that you won't be able to wear contacts. My eyes are so bad that glasses make my eyes look tiny and I'm vain. I'd have to wear glasses for four weeks before the surgery which is also a factor for me.  
 
I don't really have any more halos now than I did before due to contacts/glasses. My night vision has actually IMPROVED. I don't wear lenses at all anymore. I went from blind to 20/15 literally overnight. Most doctors now will tell you up front if they expect that they're not going to be able to correct to at least 20/20.
If you wear hard contacts, 4 weeks is the frame, soft lenses = 2, in my experience.
 Quote:

  I do have a reference to a surgeon interstate who is apparently fabulous and ethical too - he charges less for LASIK since he made enough to pay off his machine as he sees it as an essential service to provide. I would have to ask about the waveline technology and lifelong touchups though.  
 
It's really cool how they  map your eye out and literally smooth your cornea out so it's perfect.


----------



## almmaaa (Nov 16, 2007)

Some lasik docs take care credit which is financing for up to 18 mo with no interest. This is what I got but I got the Visian ICL there tiny colamer lens that go inside your eyes. I have astigmatism so I am getting lasik on the 29th of this month so please wish me luck!!!! I see perfectly except for what the astigmatism does not allow. I have read good and bad from lasik but the key is finding a reliable good doctor. Hope my 2 cents helps !!!


----------



## *KT* (Nov 17, 2007)

I work for a large ophthalmology practice that does lasik.  

My advice would be: 

1) Do your homework with what the various laser vision doctors do procedure-wise in your area, there's a lot of creative advertising out there that doesn't always paint a very accurate picture about what's really the best.

2) If you don't feel great about your experience with the practice (evaluation appointment or visit), don't get it done there.  These are the people you'll have to deal with later if you're not happy.  Trust your gut.  =)

3) Go somewhere close to home (ie within an hour's drive).  It might be a little cheaper further away, but the money and hassle of running back there for follow-up care or a touch-up would negate any real 'savings' in the long run.  

4) If possible, go to a place that does "blade free" lasik.  We offer both at our practice and blade-free is superior.  Basically the difference is that when it's not blade-free, a tiny blade makes a flap on your cornea (since your eye is round, it's basically a skinny D shape), the flap is lifted, the laser is done, and then the flap is put back down.  With blade-free LASIK, a laser makes the flap (more like a manhole cover), flap is lifted, laser is done, flap is replaced.  The reason the blade-free is so much better is that a 'manhole cover' type flap is not going to move and you remove any risk of post-op flap problems.  More info from my work's website if you're so inclined... http://www.seeitclear.com/laser_intralase.html

Good luck!


----------



## jenii (Nov 17, 2007)

My mom had it done. She still has to wear reading glasses, though.


----------



## mochabean (Nov 17, 2007)

I had lasik eye surgery done in 2002. I didn't have to pay a thing fortunately!! My work covers LASIK treatments 100%. I don't know if I could have afforded it without my insurance. But they quoted me around $3000 back in 2002. 

My friend just had her LASIK done 5 months ago and had to pay $3200. We both went to the one in Redmond, WA called Restore Vision Center.

I have never regretted having my LASIK surgery done. It was one of the best things I ever decided to do (aside from getting jaw surgery to correct my bite). Now I don't have to worry about contacts, glasses, etc. I still have to go to my yearly eye doctor but its painless as I know I don't have to spend a fortune getting new glasses/contacts every year. My vision has stayed 20/20 without any problems.

As far as pain, there is none. If you are very anxious or nervous, they may give you something to calm you down-- xanax or ativan, etc. It is painless, but afterwards you kind of feel like there is sand in your eye. So you keep blinking and tearing. So its best to keep your eyes closed the first day. I swear right after my procedure, I could already see clear. I was so excited i could read the clock on the other end of the wall . . . which was something I couldn't have seen prior without my glasses on. 

And yes, most LASIK docs do offer payment plans if you can't pay the whole balance at the time of the procedure. So if your thinking of getting it done, I definitely highly recommend it! It is so worth it!


----------



## Juneplum (Nov 17, 2007)

i had custom LASIK done this august - $4700 at bascom palmer eye institute 
http://www.bpei.med.miami.edu they use the blade free Wavefront Guided Custom Excimer Laser.  

i paid cash (debit card so it came straight out of our checking account)

i was nearsighted in both eyes and my left eye also had astigmatism - now my vision is 20/15!

.. i wish i had done it sooner! it went like this:

U go in an hour before your appt so you can get your kit which contains valium, eye drops, eye shields, tape and sunglasses. You take the 1st valium an hour before surgery. Once u go into surgery, they put a lot of numbing drops in both eyes... after 5 mins the doctor places you under the laser to cut the flaps..

The only time you feel discomfort is the 2nd part when they put the suction cup over and around your eyeball - it makes the eyeball pop up a little out of the socket. You feel pressure but it doesn't hurt, it's just uncomfortable.

The laser that cuts the flap will then lower onto the cup so u feel more pressure but again it doesn't hurt - just uncomfortable.. She tells you to focus on the red light and the laser will cut the corneal flap. Right after the flap is cut it goes dark for a few seconds then vision comes back.. She put drops in both eyes again. This is repeated for the 2nd eye..

Then, she swiveled me around to the other laser - she taped my eyelid down and open, then again you focus on a red flashing light. This time they tell you absolutely not to move, talk, shift or anything and you absolutely cannot blink.. The laser then reshapes the cornea.. That part was wicked cool to me cos you can actually see the waves of the laser in the back of your head! I dunno how to explain it but it was pretty damn rad!

It actually sounds like a vacuum/hairdryer and a clicking sound while it works)

(The nurse will countdown so you will know exactly how long you have to go.. My right eye took 20 seconds, the left eye took 15 seconds)

After that's done, she puts more drops in the eyes, removes the tape then puts the eye shields on. The nurse tool me into a recovery room where I was for about 10 mins then the doctor came in again to check my eyes. You take the 2nd valium and go home.

It was HORRIBLE right after. HORRIBLE That's why they make you take another valium and tell you to go to bed as soon as you get home.. that part SUCKSSSSSSS!!! my eyes were tearing like crazzzzyyyy, itchy, scratchy and WAY sensitive to light.. it feels like u have bunches of eyelashes in your eyes They gave me 2 types of drops that I have to put in the eyes every 4 hours.  one is a steroid and the other is an antibiotic. You have to sleep with the eye shields on, and shower with them as NO water must go in your eye AT ALL for the 1st week. (i got 2 pairs of eye shields in my kit)

(_this part was posted the day after I had the surgery_) Today I feel GREAT tho! I mean I'm typing without glasses, and I can see just great! My vision is not 100% perfect but the doctor says it takes about 1-2 weeks for it to be crystal clear i wish I had done this sooner!!!!

the best thig i did was to schedule the appt for the afternoon, that way you go home and sleep of the *SUCKINESS *that is the time right after surgery,


the kit i was given to take home was this:







it's been almost 3 months post surgery and it's been WONDERFUL! the MOST important thing is that you follow the doctors orders and put the 2 drops in *EVERY DAY* as scheduled. if you follow that regimen you will have ZERO problems..  i haven't had any dryness, halos, starburts or any other side effects from the surgery.

the doctor recommended that i use preservative free eye drops a few times a day to keep my eyes moist and i use these:

http://www.drugstore.com/products/pr...9-ad300b5d7549

you can get the big box of 100 at costco and it will really help your eyes. ive gone for 4 checkups and my eyes are doing GREAT! my flaps have healed beautifully (according to my doctor), and my vision is perfect!


----------



## chocodcocoa (Nov 17, 2007)

sorry if i'm asking a very stupid question... but you actually have to focus on something and keep your eye open yourself? what if you just couldn't help it and blinked????


----------



## ms_bloom (Nov 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocodcocoa* 

 
_sorry if i'm asking a very stupid question... but you actually have to focus on something and keep your eye open yourself? what if you just couldn't help it and blinked????_

 
LOL, when I was reading Juneplum's post that was exactly what I was thinking!

Thanks everyone for the info, it's definitely been on my to do list and luckily I will have enough to pay cash upfront. Will have to think about whether to go to someone close by or the person that was rec'd to me. It is only a couple of hours away by air but it may be a hassle for check ups etc.


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 17, 2007)

You're given like a valium or something to relax, and then your eyes are numbed COMPLETELY, so when they retract and hold them open and slightly suction cup them up, it's a bit uncomfortable, but you can't blink.

I also didn't really 'see' anything. Kind of like if you have a headache and push in on your eyelids, how everything goes black? That's the sensation.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *My journal entry from the day of surgery* 
_We got there, signed in, and waited. I had the husband with me, and he was responsible for holding my eye drops and all that jazz.

They take you back, put several different drops in your eyes (one for dilation, i'm almost positive...), plus a couple that numb them. Then they give you the booties and hairnet, and tell you to take your valium (Btw, valium does exactly NOTHING for me...) and then you go sit down and wait for it.
The most I got out of the valium was warm limbs, that's it.

ANYHOO!

I go in there, sit on the bed ,and they numb my eyes again, and the dr. marked my cornea. VERY surreal feeling, in that you can see him do it but not feel it.
Then, I sat back, and honestly, the absolute worst worst worst part was the suction cup thing, but to be honest, that wasn't bad, it just felt like I was pressing on my eye. That's it.
Before they cut the flaps, they tape your eye open and block you from blinking, which, really, you don't even notice. It doesn't hurt or anything like that.
They cut the flaps on each eye first, then get all freaky on you again, and irrigate the eyes, probably numbing them some more (no complaints!!) and pull the flap back on the first eye and do it, then pull the flap back on the second eye and do it.
Once both eyes are done, the doctor puts them back in place, irrigating and smoothing them with whatever eye tools he's using, then they sit you up and walk you out of the room, where the dr looks at his handiwork.
I got an assload of eyedrops I need to put in, and some uber cool space goggles, and I'm going back tomorrow for my post op visit, I may be able to drive by then, since I had mine done first thing in the a.m.


All in all, no pain, just momentary discomfort from the suction, and some great naps so far.


I still can't see very clearly, those people who say "I walked out of the office with 20/20 vision seeing clearly" blahblahblah are liars. You can't see SHIT for the first several hours. =/

That said, thus far, it's a huge improvement since I'm not wearing corrective lenses and can already see from my chair to my monitor, which I've NEVER done before._


----------



## SingFrAbsoltion (Nov 17, 2007)

I would love to get this, I hate hassles with contacts and glasses..but the thought of it just freaks me out so much. I shudder just thinking about someone touching my eye. It may be a sort of phobia =/ so I doubt I'll ever be getting this done


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 17, 2007)

TBH You never even notice them touch your eye.


----------



## ms_bloom (Nov 17, 2007)

Thanks so much Shimmer, you have just allayed many of my fears with this surgery. I use the extended wear lenses - monthly replacements with weekly cleans/soaks but otherwise I sleep in them. But going to the beach or anywhere near water is a pain, salt water especially, but I also love spas and I know they are bad news for contacts. The cost is also a factor. My contact lenses costs are subsidised by my health insurance but it is still an expense each year.

I know what's been said about going to someone close to you, but I've just found a site that has cosmetic surgery packages that are conducted in Thailand and Malaysia. LASIK goes for AU$1900 for both eyes. My boyfriend has experienced the Thai medical system when he got a hairline fracture on his ankle during a Thai boxing camp and he said it was impeccable, an improvement on our crappy (public) or expensive (private) Australian system. Any thoughts?


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 17, 2007)

I dunno. I haven't experienced medical care in a foreign country. I would probably research any facility intensively before committing to it.


----------



## Juneplum (Nov 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocodcocoa* 

 
_sorry if i'm asking a very stupid question... but you actually have to focus on something and keep your eye open yourself? what if you just couldn't help it and blinked????_

 
lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 no question is too stupid - especially concerning your eyes! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  you can't blink as the suction ring is over and around your eyeball,  so even if you wanted to blink, you can't. with the suction ring/cup you feel pressure, but it doesn't hurt - it's a little uncomfortable but it's bearable... 

i forgot to add - your vision goes dark for about 2 seconds once the flap is cut, then it comes back. it's really neat that you can see all of the surgery take place but not feel anything.. you see the lights of the laser reshaping the cornea, but you feel NADA!!! all in all it was a very cool experience and like i sad, the worst part is right after up until you get home and can sleep it off.. that part *SUCKS DONKEY BALLS!!!! *


----------



## SingFrAbsoltion (Nov 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_TBH You never even notice them touch your eye._

 
It's more the idea if it. Like I said, it's a bit of a phobia. And that sucks ass.


----------



## Juneplum (Nov 18, 2007)

^ that's why they give you the valium - it's _supposed_ to calm your nerves *IF* valium works on you... i needed 2 before it had _any_ effect on me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and even then i wasn't half as calm or sleepy as the other patients in the waiting who had taken it


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Nov 18, 2007)

wow. i'll be the freak that can and WILL blink! lol. i'm so crazy about that. if i'm not supposed to do something, it gets done. its like ocd or something.

god this sounds so much scarier than i thought. I really would rather not be conscious. Maybe by the time I save up the money for this they will have found a way. you guys were SO helpful!


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 18, 2007)

Trust me, you _cannot_ blink. Your lids are retracted and it's a physical impossibility.  

It's not really that scary, though my sleeping it off experience wasn't as bad as Juneplum's was. I just went home, went to bed, woke up about 7 hours later, took an Ambien, and went back to sleep. 

I don't have halos or anything. It's amazing.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Nov 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Trust me, you cannot blink. Your lids are retracted and it's a physical impossibility. 

It's not really that scary, though my sleeping it off experience wasn't as bad as Juneplum's was. I just went home, went to bed, woke up about 7 hours later, took an Ambien, and went back to sleep. 

I don't have halos or anything. It's amazing._

 
what's a halo?


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 18, 2007)

The circle around a point of light.


----------



## ms_bloom (Nov 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_god this sounds so much scarier than i thought. I really would rather not be conscious. Maybe by the time I save up the money for this they will have found a way. you guys were SO helpful! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
This thread has actually calmed ALL my fears. I'm so keen now, especially as my optometrist also said you sometimes only needed to go without contacts for two weeks. I can handle two weeks! My vision is actually so bad that wearing glasses feels odd, I get no peripheral vision.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 

 
_^ that's why they give you the valium - it's supposed to calm your nerves *IF* valium works on you... i needed 2 before it had any effect on me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and even then i wasn't half as calm or sleepy as the other patients in the waiting who had taken it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Haha, valium works a treat on me. When I had my wisdom teeth taken out, my dentist said it would just make me sleepy, but he had to shake me awake when it was all over 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And that was with a children's dose (I'm small - 156cm and 48ish kgs).

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_I dunno. I haven't experienced medical care in a foreign country. I would probably research any facility intensively before committing to it._

 
Well I am definitely confident with Thai medical facilities, but I would need to do lots more research. Specifically because I would want lifetime correction too, and I wouldn't want to be flying to Thailand for every check-up. Maybe the surgeon in Sydney though, as my regular optometrist said they sometimes agree to let you get your check-ups in your home town and it's still close enough to fly in for touch-up surgery with no problems (flights can go quite cheap).

Definitely lots more research to do, but I'm keen and might get it done before my holiday to Thailand in February. Thanks so much girls!!


----------



## Juneplum (Nov 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_It's not really that scary, though my sleeping it off experience wasn't as bad as Juneplum's was.  ._

 
*raises hand* see, i have ZERO pain threshold tolerance so it sucked donkey balls for me


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 20, 2007)

ahhh see. I have an extremely high pain threshold.


----------



## SingFrAbsoltion (Dec 27, 2007)

Even though I'm scared as hell..I think I'm going to have to get this. My vision is going at an alarming rate =[


----------



## greentwig (Dec 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Trust me, you cannot blink. Your lids are retracted and it's a physical impossibility. 

It's not really that scary, though my sleeping it off experience wasn't as bad as Juneplum's was. I just went home, went to bed, woke up about 7 hours later, took an Ambien, and went back to sleep. 

I don't have halos or anything. It's amazing._

 
Thank You!!!
I dont need this yet but I know I want to have this done in the future.  I was really scared because a friends dad I know accidently moved at a bad point and his vision got even worse and now it's been like 2 years and now hes blind :/
I guess that's his fault, but I'm scared I might do the same...
You made it sound not so bad now though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks!


----------



## kyoto (Dec 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_has anyone had this done? I saw a post that Shimmer made, saying that she had it done, and if you guys could tell me all about it, that'd be great! Things like cost, pain, healing, any other important information about the procedure. Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I had it done about three years ago, and its really one of the best things I've ever done.  Mind you I had the surgery scheduled and then cancelled the first time out of fear. The original price was to be $2,100, but because my doctor had a student observing, she only charged me $1,800  I went in early AM and was put in a room with soft music, almost like a meditation room.  Then I was given something to make me relax and waited for about 1/2 hour.  They took me in and I'm not kidding you it was done in like 15 minutes.  It didn't hurt at all.  As soon as I sat up I could see everything.  I was nearsighted, so seeing far away was a problem, but the doctor had me tell her what the clock said on the wall across the room.  They sent me home with a kit that had pain meds and xanax in it.  I was told to go home and take the xanax, which I did.  I slept for several hours and when I woke up it was like a miracle.  My vision was clearer than when I left the doctor's office.  The next day was Sunday and they had me come back in for a check-up.  From that point on I had to go in for a check-up once a month for 1 year.  Oh and you're not to get water in your eyes at all for a period of time.  I've never had any problems from the surgery.  I have bad allergies so sometimes my eyes are dry and I use drops, but this was the case before the surgery.  I would do it again in a heart beat.  I tried to reach my doctor recently to have the surgery done to prevent the use of reading glasses, because her office sent me a letter letting me know that I was a good candidate for it and to come in.  But I found out that my doctor has moved to New York and now I'm debating whether I want to let the new doctor in her office do it or not.  I'm sure I'll eventually have it done, just not sure when yet.


----------



## ms_bloom (Jan 8, 2008)

Okay, I am booked in for the surgery next Tuesday!

I've been looking into LASIK for years (before IntraLase came out) and the technology and results have gotten to a point where even fairly risk-averse little me feels comfortable. The posts in this thread have been good for my confidence and my trip to Thailand at the end of the month has gotten me over my procrastination.

I am booked into two different places but am going with the centre that I saw today for my pre-op as I feel comfortable with them. The other centre is offering lifetime touchups but I don't feel this is worth the baked-in extra cost. My vision has been stable for four years and in the unlikely event of further progression my bet would be that there will be better technology available; plus my odds of moving overseas are quite high so I won't be around to take advantage of a lifetime guarantee anyway. (The centre I am going with said the opthamalogist would negotiate a price if I needed a procedure more than 12 months after my original one.)

For those who like numbers, my correction was -6.38/-6.6 (not sure which eye is which), compared to a contact lens prescription of -6.25 and a glasses prescription of -6.5. I also have a slight astigmatism of about -0.5 in either one or both eyes. Good news is I have lots of cornea thickness to work with, 591-599 microns. The clinical opthamologist doing the pre-op showed me the map of my eye using the wavefront diagnostic, so the correction will be at multiple points on my cornea instead of one average correction with glasses or contacts ... very cool. And they have iris recognition so there is no way I would get someone else's prescription! Overall I am a good candidate and  he expected I would get a good result. Yay!

My pupils are still dilated from the drops they put in today at my pre-op 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So ... excited - check. Nervous - check.


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 8, 2008)

Congratulations! It's seriously some of the best money you'll ever spend, bar NONE.
 My little brother went in yesterday and saw the dr who did mine, and he's having his done FRIDAY baby! YAYYYY!!


----------



## bebs (Jan 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 

 
_lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 no question is too stupid - especially concerning your eyes! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  you can't blink as the suction ring is over and around your eyeball,  so even if you wanted to blink, you can't. with the suction ring/cup you feel pressure, but it doesn't hurt - it's a little uncomfortable but it's bearable... 

i forgot to add - your vision goes dark for about 2 seconds once the flap is cut, then it comes back. it's really neat that you can see all of the surgery take place but not feel anything.. you see the lights of the laser reshaping the cornea, but you feel NADA!!! all in all it was a very cool experience and like i sad, the worst part is right after up until you get home and can sleep it off.. that part *SUCKS DONKEY BALLS!!!! *



_

 

 I just wanted to say.. I was supposed to go in and get that one done.. the flap cut.. the healing times for the two are much different as I was instructed one way and then the other .. half way drugged up (my husband was there listening to it and making fun of my new paper hat and shoes) 

anyways mine was a bit different.. I went there.. they re scanned my eye and found I could go for the laser as apposed to the flap. I forget what they gave me but anyways it really did a number on me..(it was some sort of sleeping pill I believe) I was saying to my doctor that I was fine and I needed more, but in reality I was out of it (according to the nurses .. the doctor and my husband) but anyways.. they give you a nice cap and paper shoes.. I forget what for.. but anyway, you go in and lay down on the bench and they will move you almost under the thing for your eye and right before doing so put this thing around your eye so that you can not blink at all.. then well for me it got a little loud but there was a number of flashing lights for about 20 seconds that I was to focus in on and then another number of lights to look away from and then it was over for that one eye.. and the doctor wiped it off .. it was really weird because.. I could see the wiping tool but I couldn't feel it at all. thus the same went the same with the other eye. 

I dont know what my vision was before I went in.. all I know is I needed to wear glasses to drive.. to read and well in class so I could read the board.. now I'm at above 20/20 

healing.. I was sent home with the normal packet of stuff.. I found the tape on goggles to be a nightmare and a half.. I was crying when having to take the tape off my face.. a lesson learned after a few days was.. baby oil.. if you use that.. it takes taking it off very easy.. as well as the stuff the tape leaves behind.. you cant use eyeliner for.. my doctor said 3 - 4 days.. and then I was able to on day 5 and got the ok.. however I wouldn't suggest it.. just because at that point your putting in so many eye drops whats the point really right? 

later that day after my surgery (I got it done at 1pm and was out around 2ish I believe.. I was bouncing around and annoying everybody (my husband and my parents) around 4 and 5 (after a long nap) 

following .. you need to wear goggles in the shower.. and at night to sleep in.. the shower was the hardest for me.. because it made washing my hair very hard to do... luckly for me I went to the salon a few times.. and well just had them do a wash dry and style for me at a discountcount rate (I asked and explained why before hand and got the thumbs up) my leeway for the shower goggles was 10 days.. and boy was I happy when that time was up.. for the first.. 3 -4 days.. during the day I did have same light halos and at night it was bad.. but they have since cleared up perfectly so nothing to worry about 

one thing I would say is that my eyes were a bit more itchy after words for a few months and more sensetive to all things around me.. including but not limited to.. smoke.. dog hair (I've always been a little allergic but thats the only time I've ever had any problem) dry wind.. forgetting to put my eye drops in once and a while.. spraying my face with nose drops (didnt hurt.. just felt weird) I'm sure there is other things I'm forgetting ... but I had this done in march of 07 and right now.. I'm having no trouble at all and the dog hasn't bugged me since that first month

one thing I would suggest that saved me some money is look to costco for your eyedrops,the vials I believe are less there.. and the bottles (which is what I use.. easier to find in your purse) they cost a bit less then 20.. and a dollar or so more at target (or at least do so in my area) 

the eye surgery its self (the one where they cut the flap) as 4k and the laser was quite a bit more.. aftercare with a different doctor incuded... (I went to a private doctor. and I wont say his name in here but if anybody from my area is looking for a great eye center drop me a pm and I'll be sure to give you all the info) 

my last word is.. if you are thinking about it.. get it done it will be the best money you ever spend, if I had to do it again I would in a heartbeat.


----------



## Juneplum (Jan 8, 2008)

if they didn't cut a flap - you had PRK. for LASIK they cut a flap... not everyone is a candidate for LASIK so PRK is the alternative - in fact PRK has been done longer than LASIK. 

i'm glad u had such good results! my best friends is having her LASIK done this thursday with my doctor - i'm SO excited for her!


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 8, 2008)

That's seriously some of the best money ever spent. 
I don't even consider it cosmetic because honestly, it's my health and it's a returning investment over the rest of my life!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jan 8, 2008)

I want this done so bad. So freaking bad. I applied for financing with capital one and they turned me down because I have no credit. Anything that I have been applying for with credit, I've been turned down since I have none. I cannot save $4000+ anytime soon. So that sucks


----------



## Juneplum (Jan 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_*That's seriously some of the best money ever spent. *_

 
word. i mean i've spent $4500 on handbags - this is SO much more worth it!


----------



## bebs (Jan 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Juneplum* 

 
_if they didn't cut a flap - you had PRK. for LASIK they cut a flap... not everyone is a candidate for LASIK so PRK is the alternative - in fact PRK has been done longer than LASIK. 

i'm glad u had such good results! my best friends is having her LASIK done this thursday with my doctor - i'm SO excited for her!_

 






 yeah.. thats what I get for being up so late ... go me! anyways I just had thought I would write up the differences between what I was told and what happened to me 

good luck to your friend! 

oh.. and also to Cantaffordmac at least at mine they had financing though the office its self.. you had to have applied for it before the surgery.. but I believe it was if you have a credit card and a job to pay it off.. this that and the other thing that you were approved it was I believe 0%apr for 6 months 

I'm not sure as I didn't ask at all the other offices but most places I've been told will do their own financing and you don't need to go to a bank


----------



## ms_bloom (Jan 8, 2008)

Having done so much research (I'm a researcher and psychologist-in-training, and anal ... or maybe I'm anal _because_ I'm a researcher and studying psychology), I also asked about other techniques out of curiosity, e.g., ICL, PRK, LASEK, Epi-LASIK. The clinical optometrist said LASIK was the best procedure for me as it has the lowest chance of healing/scarring complications. I have a couple of very, very minor keloidal scars, used to have incomplete blinking, and am Asian (higher risk of dry eye) - things that mean the flap-less or hardly-any-flap techniques are riskier.

He said the contact lens implant (ICL) would also work well too but that he still recommended LASIK. ICLs need to be put in one eye at a time, a week apart, and cost more. My procedure will cost $2,800AUD per eye, including all follow-up care, drops, and enhancements within 12 months. This is with a $100/eye discount for cash upfront.

I am nervous but he gave me good odds on attaining 20/20 vision (90% after just one correction, about 94% with an enhancement). I think the key to being satisfied is to have realistic expectations although it is hard with all these great success stories! For those still considering, there is a great site here that provides relatively unbiased advice: AVOID WORST LASIK DOCS - Lasik Patient Advocacy Approved Doctors - Lasik Eye Surgery Info - USAEyes


----------



## ms_bloom (Jan 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SingFrAbsoltion* 

 
_Even though I'm scared as hell..I think I'm going to have to get this. My vision is going at an alarming rate =[_

 
This is from a post a little while ago, but the research I did suggests that you would be best to wait until your vision has stabilised. LASIK won't stop your eyesight progressing, so you would just need another correction when your vision deteriorates again. That's why people still need reading glasses when they hit their 40s, because LASIK doesn't affect the lens which is what causes myopia, hyperopia, and presbyopia, it just kind of transfers your glasses or contact lens prescription onto your cornea.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Congratulations! It's seriously some of the best money you'll ever spend, bar NONE.
 My little brother went in yesterday and saw the dr who did mine, and he's having his done FRIDAY baby! YAYYYY!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Shimmer, how did your brother's procedure go?

Mine is tomorrow!! It seems like forever since I had the first consultation. Because I've stopped doing research I have these random moments of, wait, why am I doing this again? My contacts are ok! Mostly I am just excited though, although I expect to be nervous and needing that valium tomorrow morning.

I also forgot to mention, I ended up choosing a local surgeon rather than someone interstate or overseas. I will post how it all went as soon as I'm able to


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 14, 2008)

It went well, at least as well as mine. He's been blind (literally) since he was in the 4th grade, and started wearing glasses in the 2nd grade. He's got no memory of EVER having clear vision without corrective lenses. Being able to see is something he's still not able to articulate. 

I told him not to worry, I understand completely.

I haven't a full report yet because I can't get him to sit still long enough, but I DO know he's 100% thrilled with the results.


----------

